

2009 Sales numbers for WhereTo iPhone app - one year after app acquisition - credo
http://www.futuretap.com/blog/one-year/

======
jmatt
A bold move. And it now looks like a smart decision.

Summary: He bought it for 70k did 227k in sales after Apple's take. Spent 50k
on marketing, though that's been reduced. Recent growth has been through
internationalization. Side note - transferring an app to a different iTunes
vender is a nightmare. (No surprise)

